# Fertilizing



## Scarscity (Jul 12, 2017)

Hello all,

i am looking to fertilize my lawn after work today. it rained a little bit last night so the soil will be damp this afternoon. However, we are supposed to get heavy rainfall tomorrow (Saturday). Will this wash away my fertilizer and be a waste?

i have read its a good idea to fertilize before a rainfall but is to much rain fall a bad thing for my fertilizer washing away?

I live in Tulsa, Oklahoma


----------



## Fronta1 (Jul 11, 2017)

If it is a granular then nothing to worry about you actually want it watered in. If it's a spray then just make sure you get it on at least a few hours before the rain.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Yes, if it is a huge downpour then you will risk run off of the granular.


----------



## Scarscity (Jul 12, 2017)

SGrabs33 said:


> Yes, if it is a huge downpour then you will risk run off of the granular.


When you say huge rain fall.. How much are we talking about here? i am going to put down granular


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Scarscity said:


> SGrabs33 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, if it is a huge downpour then you will risk run off of the granular.
> ...


Hard for me to say exactly. Watering it in lightly after you put it down would help. That would let it go down into the nooks and crannies of the grass/soil before the potential washout of a big storm.


----------



## Fronta1 (Jul 11, 2017)

Basically if it rains so hard it temporarily floods the lawn to where it picks up the granules and displaces them.


----------

